# Thoughts and prayers



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Today was a day of decisions for my wife and her brothers. My Mother in law has suffered from Parkinson's Disease for many years. I've watched her go from a healthy decisive strong woman who was my friend to a woman who suffered from dementia that didn't like me much to a 78 lb woman incoherent and scared of about everything, but who had once
Again become My Friend, to a small unresponsive soul that can barely open her eyes. Today her family made the call to put her in Hospice for the few moments she has left. I am not an overly religious man, but I do believe. If you do please pray that her suffering is short. If you are not religious please think good thoughts. And if you are either or neither take the time to hug someone, tell your family You love them, look them in the eye so that they know you are trueo and forgive those who you believe have wronged you. Do it before your chance is gone.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those that provide care in the Hospice network are angels much stronger than I. Prayers on the way.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No one enjoys seeing a loved one waste away. Our prayers go out to your family Don. It's a tough time. I hope when I go it's in my sleep and the same for the wife.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said YD, prayers sent from Cindy and myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

my thoughts are with you. find strength in each other. we are your strength.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Kim and I send our prayers from the high country for you and your family Don.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayers sent Don.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, sorry to hear this.

Kris and I are sending our thoughts your way.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prayers sent...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sharon and I send our prayers --God Bless your Family---------S&S*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, we appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers are with you and I do not look forward to when my own mother may end up in that situation. Hang in there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Prayers sent from M&M in Colorado. May your loved one find peace and comfort in the remaining time she has.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prayers for all Don.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and you family. And you are right, we should all take the time to tell the ones we love and care for that we do love them. Tell them every day as you never know when it will be your last day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. As of tonight there is no change in her condition.

Our family appreciates each and every thought and prayer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Mil passed tonight, just a few moments ago. 
The family appreciates all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My condolences, Don, to you and the entire family and friends. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine as well Don. May you find relief in knowing she is at rest and no more pain or fear to deal with. My prayers to all your family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Condolences from myself and Cindy, she is free from her suffering, rest in peace.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My condolences and thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our family thanks you all. She went Peacefully and is now in a better place.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*---Sorry to hear she's Gone BUT your right Don She's with the LORD--Sharon's and My thoughts and Prayers are with Deb and you--GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY---------*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thoughts and prayers to you and your family Don


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry to hear his Don

may she rest in peace for all eternity now

the wife and i send our condolences to you and your families


----------

